# My greatest creation yet



## Downriver Tackle (Jan 13, 2009)

My custom airbrushed daughter. Ready for Hilllman Bengals cheerleading at homecoming. 

We live in a small town and all the kids bought out the orange hair spray paint from the stores, so I went to the paint lab and made some washable orange paint out of Elmers glue and some w/b orange colorant I had. Couldn't resist making a head sized mask to add some tiger stripes. 

Any of you wanting to do something similar can use Elmers and plain ole food coloring reduced with water to spray in the airbrush.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

A-1 !! Looks like you have a new pass-time!! I'll bet she has a few friends that will be needing some detailing too!! Nice job D-R-T!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Thats to cool!! Might try some of that for buck tails if she'll let ya.


----------

